# H&H Lakeland Brickle



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OK Jivey, I said I would and here it is. Jivey sent me this stuff in an envleope that said on the back, "Please review me" Here goes....it's actually a nice looking tobacco. It comes in small, almost chunks. Kind of like peanut brittle only softer. And that's about where the nice stuff ends.

It sat in a baggie for 2 days on my counter and when I opened it, it was still really moist. The aroma is like that of feminine hygiene products. It wasn't as strong of an aroma as Ennerdale or the same aroma for that matter. Ennerdale smells like soap. LB smells like my ex-girlfriend's drawer where she stored her feminine stuff.

Tough to get lit. They say they don't use humectants in their blends but it was pretty hard to burn off enough of whatever it was that was wet in there to get it burning well. But that didn't really matter. I didn't smoke it long. Thankfully I put it in a cob that I'd used for a while. That cob is now on the side of the road somewhere between home and work. Just can't stomach smokin' a maxi-pad I guess.

Please, no more Lakelands. I've learned my lesson. Whatever it is, I learned it. I'm even swearing off Irish Flake for a while till I can make sure it won't make me have flashbacks of Ennerdale and Lakeland Brickle.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahahaha. This review goes down as a classic top 10. Maxi-pads...nice...and ew....


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

hehe and here I am.. can't wait to get my sample from Jivey to try this stuff. But I love the lakeland  

Ennerdale is moving up to the must stock list. Have to be careful for it with the bite but the wife LOVES when I smoke it... Dark Flake Scented? yes please  Really looking forward to trying this one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Thanks for the review!:smoke2:

That's one i can scratch off my list! hwell:
_


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking forward to trying this sometime, hope it hits that sweet spot between mixture 79 and ennerdale flake. I'm not sure what exists between decorative bathroom soaps and "hoochie-stink-no-more" spray but I'm excited to find out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I'm even swearing off Irish Flake for a while till I can make sure it won't make me have flashbacks of Ennerdale and Lakeland Brickle.


Sacrilege! Don't you go lumping my beloved IF in with those grandma's wearing too much perfume lakelands!

Seriously, I agree with you on the Brickle. Jivey sent me a sample as well (thanks, Jesse) and my reaction was just like yours. I'd have to say I thought it was like someone was trying to copy the G&H scented Lakelands and missed the mark, and not in a good way. I'd say if you like Lakelands, stay with the real thing, if you don't I don't think this pale (and somewhat disgusting) imitation will light your fire, but you never know. Different strokes as they say, but personally, if I want an aro from H&H I'll stick with Trout Stream and Classic Burley Kake, both of which I enjoy very much.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great review! I find myself in that situation where something smells terrible yet you feel compelled to make someone else smell it too. I may have to try some lakeland brickle, even if it costs me a cob, lol.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Xodar said:


> What a great review! I find myself in that situation where something smells terrible yet you feel compelled to make someone else smell it too. I may have to try some lakeland brickle, even if it costs me a cob, lol.


pm me your addy and I'll send it out post haste!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im putting this on my do not try list. thanks for the heads up. Ennerdale was enough perfume for a lifetime of pipe smoking.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I really didn't mind it that much at all. It's not as strong as any other Lakeland from G&H and that would be the reason I won't be ordering a ton of it. Even though now I will have to plug my nose from now on, now that Dave's description is stuck in my head. I thought the topping that they used complimented the tobacco flavor pretty well. I guess the next time I send something to Dave I will need to send a replacement cob.  I really think if you like Lakelands you should give it a shot. If you end up liking it, it can be a very cheap tobacco to stock up on.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL, thanks for the sample. It was different than ennerdale but still perfume. Don't worry about sending another cob. I've got plenty still!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

So does this mean that you are ready for some Grousemoor Plug? I could space a chunk for you to burn in one of those spare cobs you've got!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have got to put this one on my list to try. Awesome review Dave.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CWL said:


> So does this mean that you are ready for some Grousemoor Plug? I could space a chunk for you to burn in one of those spare cobs you've got!


No no, I was unaware that this was a lakelend like tobacco. I'll be taking Grousemoor off my wishlist soon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually like this stuff a lot, perfumey but oh so good.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

So Dave, being the generous soul that he is, kindly sent me the Lakeland brickle after I mentioned it was like finding a terrible smell that you had to share with someone else. It couldn't be that bad right. I mean, "Flaming maxi-pad"... Noone could even sell a tobacco that tasted like a burning maxi-pad right? Right!?

Wrong...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What a beautiful package I thought. Dave had asked me if there was anything else I had a taste to try, but with the brickle and the newbie sampler I felt like my plate was pretty full. "Sweet!" I say to myself, apparently Dave reads minds too. The happy brown bogie, which reviews say is so full of Vitamin N goodness, and Kingfisher to boot. Both blends that are on my "wanna try" list. Today is awesome eace:

Wrong...
Brickle has an interesting look. If anyone here has done any craft brewing, it looks a whole lot like hops, but brown. Eenteresting...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I take a big whiff of the bag. It smells kind of like Lakeland, but like Paris Hilton released a "Lakeland" perfume, and it was inadvertantly spilled on these hops, which then turned brown in protest. But lots of things taste different than they smell right?

Wrong again!
By burning Maxi-pad I now believe Dave meant the scent of artificial floral scent on fire. I would say it was more like slowly smoldering scented Charmin, but tastebuds are different. After the char and tamp I thought "Maybe this casing will burn off and I can see what the leaf tastes like."

Wrong!
Apparently there is a rotten lemon peel note that doesn't peek through until you're about 1/4 of the way in. This settles in the back of your throat and in your nose, and does a Wondertwin thing with the perfume. The whole is less than the sum of it's parts. That's all I got, I had planned to finish a bowl for research purposes, but I can't hang.

What's worse, my father was here this afternoon. I told him about Dave's review, and we chuckled. Pop smokes house blend aro's and fondly misses Flying Dutchman. We laugh between us that "Hell, most tobacco is at least ok, I'm sure I'd smoke it."

Wrong! He tried to like it. He even started with "I wouldn't buy it, but I'd smoke it", but then the rotten citrus kicked in. Two bowls better than half full dumped, and then had to dump the ashtray on the _porch _before the smell even started to clear. Dad even used a beat up briar, he's scrubbing the sh** out of it with a ream-n-klean and 101 Wild Turkey right now.

So overall, while I do appreciate the opportunity to try it, I wouldn't be able to reccomend Lakeland Brickle...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

John, that was a great add on! Tell your dad I'm sorry about the pipe! But I warned you!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

ROFLROFLROFL!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


:rofl:

:rofl:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn, you guys are making me feel like there's something wrong with me.
:boink:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

User Name said:


> Damn, you guys are making me feel like there's something wrong with me.
> :boink:


Well that is obvious :boink:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Well that is obvious :boink:


you're the one smoking the aro o crap :hat:

:happy:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, I had some of this over the weekend and kind of liked it. It was so different from anything else I'd tried. This tobacco intrigued me and know I've ordered a tin of Ennerdale.

Well, different strokes, the good news, it doesn't sound like this will be come one of those ultra popular, hard to find tobaccos. More for me then!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday, I was eating a piece of rye bread with caraway seeds in it and suddenly realized what this tobacco tastes like.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

yet another blend i must try.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

These reviews were awesome! I for one love the Lakelands, Ennerdale, DF Scented or unscented what have you. I smoke them daily. 
I will try this just to see if I can picj up the scent of a maxi pad because it is freaking hilarious!


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

i will eventually try this... i like 1792 and kendall flake.. After you get by the initial soapy taste the sweetness comes in quite nice. That said i have never been a big fan of the Hearth and Home blends.. all of them seem to smoke hot to me....


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Its been awhile since I hopped on this side of the forum. I came on here to read some reviews of a couple new blends I picked up. This is one of them. Though I have the "Fortissimo" version of it, I'm not sure of its significantly different.

But the reviews here are very similar to my reaction. I didn't hate it, and didn't imagine smoking feminine hygiene products, but I did think that it was a poor approximation of Lakeland blends. The flavor and aroma is approaching, but quite different from say 1792 or Ennerdale (which I picked up a sample of as well, much much better).

If you're interested in the Lakeland blends, I much prefer the G&H stuff, Dark Flake, Dark Birdseye, Coniston Cut Plug, etc


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

< _bumpage! _>

Dear Dave:

Jim and I have decided that, owing to the ease with which you disparage Lakeland Brickle, aka "the Brick", you are henceforth to be known as a Lakeland wuss.

Thanks for the review, though. p


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Description ever burned in my mind. Very colorful review


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Jim and I have decided that, owing to the ease with which you disparage Lakeland Brickle, aka "the Brick", you are henceforth to be known as a Lakeland wuss.
> 
> Thanks for the review, though. p


Indeed, one of the more amusing reviews on the forum, Dave! :lol: For some reason, I've referred to this review many times without adding my own reply!  Combined with, "Well, I'm off to hit the allergy meds. I can handle a little Lakeland but not Ennerdale,", we now proclaim you a Lakeland Wuss Emeritus. (None of believes you can handle ANY Lakeland, quite frankly.) It comes with a shiny, green plastic belt with an oxymetazonline spray-equipped convertible buckle with emergency epinephrine ampule. All together now, the Lakeland Wuss cheer :director: You Don't Stink! You don't Stink! YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Just wait until we introduce Lakeland Brickle Maximus. It'll be guaranteed to take the paint off an outhouse. Look for it at a gas station near you.

Russ


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

blendtobac said:


> Just wait until we introduce Lakeland Brickle Maximus. It'll be guaranteed to take the paint off an outhouse. Look for it at a gas station near you.
> 
> Russ


HA! The blender himself appears!

I'm intrigued by lakelands but I wonder if I'd like them. It seems like a love/hate thing. You can't just like/dislike them a little bit. Seems that most either sing their praises or absolutely can't stand them.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, it's cool when Russ makes an appearance, but really he's just a tease - I've been checking his website periodically, but the _MAXIMUS _is just not showing up. Unless it had its debut, and Dave bought him out . . . ?

:biggrin:


----------

